# WWII South Bend 9 Model A Value



## Pays (Mar 7, 2012)

I would greatly appreciate your assistance in placing a value on a  Lathe. I wish to sell it. I live near Portland, Maine. 

I have a 3-1/2' Model A which I bought 20-30 years ago from the  son-in-law of the first owner. I took it apart when I bought it and  painted it very carefully. I am not sure if it is a "Virgin", but it  still has what I understood to be called 'frosting' on the ways. There  are two tiny nicks (maybe 1/16" and 1/8") on the ways below the chuck. I  have used it very little, but I have enjoyed looking at it and using it  once in awhile. I believe it to be in excellent condition with no rust  and no damage.

It is s/n 157029 with WEF next to the number. It has a metal tag that  says it was approved by the War Production Board. I was told that a  local machine shop purchased it during the war, so that the original  owner could work on it at home for job-related projects. 

It is a Bench Top Model, mounted on a new, good wood worktable. It has a  GE motor which I believe is original. I re-wired it with top quality  wiring when I bought it.

Some of the Accessories:

Taper attachment
2 - 6" #40 South Bend 4-jaw chucks
4" Watson 4-jaw chuck
5" Cushman scrolling 3-jaw chuck, inside & outside jaws
2- Follower rests
1 - Steady rest
8, 7-1/4" Face plates
#1,2,3 Vulcan dogs
#61 Vulcan dog
Large dog
6, 5" Dog plates
#3, 1A, 7B, 3-6-34 Jacob Chucks with keys
6 - Morse taper dead centers
2 - Morse taper live centers
Morse taper inside-cup center
5 - Morse taper Reducers
Morse taper mounted Turret
Enco SB M422-2 Turret
2 Sets (15 each) Collets 1/16 - 1/2" - SB and Rivett
2 - Collet holders
13 - #143 Cleveland twist drill mandrels 1/8 - 1/2"
7 - Tool holders
Armstrong #29R parting tool
2- Boring tool holders
Boring tools
Armstrong #00-K Knurling tool in box
2 - Micrometer stops 
Thread Dial Indicator
Many Cutter bits

Much thanks,

Pays, new member


----------



## Pays (Mar 23, 2012)

SOLD!


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Mar 24, 2012)

Sooo?  What is it worth?  Can you give us a price as to what it sold for?

My SB 9A in richmond VA that needed a good cleaning and refelting.  Couple of various live and dead centers, 2 three jaws, 1 new 4 jaw.  NO QCTP.  No table. I purchased for $550.00.

Since then I have cleaned, painted, re-felted, added micrometer depth stops, QCTP, belts.


----------



## Pays (Mar 24, 2012)

It sold to the first looker in about 3 days for $2,300 including all extra tooling, except 1 micrometer stop and 1 follower rest which are available for sale. 

Pays


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Mar 24, 2012)

Pays said:


> It sold to the first looker in about 3 days for $2,300 including all extra tooling, except 1 micrometer stop and 1 follower rest which are available for sale.
> 
> Pays



I think that was very fair. especially for the extras that went along with it.

How much for the follow rest.  I am interested!


----------



## Pays (Mar 24, 2012)

I have seen them for $120-200 on EBay. How about $125 plus shipping?

Pays


----------

